# صندوق التروس الاتوماتيك



## mahmoud elhlwany (17 مايو 2010)

عايز شرح لصندوق التروس الاتوماتيك وياريت يكون بالعربي
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## amr youseaf (17 مايو 2010)

:77:جميل جدآ


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 مايو 2010)

*اخي العزيز اليك هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t190891.html*

عسى ان تجد ضالتك فيه

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## جورج رمزى (30 مايو 2010)

عندي مشكلة في فتيس عربيتى لمل السيارة تاخز سرعتها علي dعندما اقف علشان اركن اجيب الفتيس علي rياخز فترة طويلة للتجميع حوالي 30ثانية ثم يحدث خبطة وتلرجع السيارة الي الخلف لية باخز وقت


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز هنالك مشكلة في الكير يجب اصلاحه


----------

